# flamingoland



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

taking 3 grandsons to flamingoland next week for a 3 day break, will be stopping at their tourer site.to get the full day on arrival does anyone know if your allowed to stop on their car park the night before,if not is there any suitable wild camping nearby.thanks.
jim m :roll:


----------

